

Show HN: Critic the design/style of my spreadshirt shop. - iworkforthem

I just style the CSS of my spreadshirt shop ( http://appaarel.spreadshirt.com/ ) I have yet to upload the logo and footer details yet.<p>Do give me some feedback.
======
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://appaarel.spreadshirt.com/>

